# Golden Boy and Affliction to create new promotion have signed Lindland



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=5792&zoneid=2

Damn Dana's Day must have gone from bad to worse with this news. I mean even more orgs out there now and with De La Hoya, Cuban, and Calvin Ayre backing these companies they got money.

Hopefully this works out.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lindland Signs With New Promotion*



> After being declined a contact offer from the UFC, MMA veteran and Olympic wrestler Matt “The Law” Lindland has reportedly signed a lucrative three fight contract with an unnamed promotion. MMAweekly reports that while Lindland was unable to mention the name of the organization he has inked with, he does say that it is definitely not the newly formed DREAM promotion:
> 
> “I’ve never talked to them (DREAM) I actually did sign a contract (Friday) with another company, though. I can tell you I signed a very nice contract for three fights within the next twelve months…..June is supposed to be the first event and then from June (2008) until June (2009) I’ll have at least three fights. I know it’s been from April of last year (since I last fought). It’s almost like I went into retirement or something..”
> 
> ...


http://www.ufcdaily.com/2008/02/27/lindland-signs-with-new-promotion/

Sorry if this is posted in wrong section, please move it if it doesn't belong.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Top quality fighters are begining to be spread out....enjoy it while it lasts people. 

Tell me a year ago De La Hoya and some ugly shirt company would start their own mma promotion "WTF".


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I just hope the sport doesn't become like boxing did, so many org with champs, all claiming they have the best fighters but none of them fight each other.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

To be honest, I don't think Dana cares. Sure, more companies will sprout up, which is great for fans because it means more events, but it won't infringe on the UFC's market. 

People that get drawn to MMA, won't stick with one organization, so if someone discovers this promotion or any other, they'll most likely be drawn to the UFC which is clearly the most successful/popular organization. If anything the emergence in these smaller companies only solidifies MMA as a growing sport, and brings more fans to the sport and its market leaders.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sure he wasn't happy that another company that has big pockets showed up. Especially one that is backed by one of the biggest boxing promoters and one of MMA's most popular clothing company.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm sure he wasn't happy that another company that has big pockets showed up. Especially one that is backed by one of the biggest boxing promoters and one of MMA's most popular clothing company.


Maybe a bit, but it takes a lot more than big pockets to have a successful and recognizable brand. The UFC's marketing and Dana's persistent hocking of MMA as a sport is the reason the UFC's so successful. The Fertittas lost $50 million dollars in the first year and a bit, and they would have likely shut production down if it wasn't for Dana ramming the organization down everyone's throats. Dana won't be too concerned with competition appearing, they may have big pockets but the UFC has that, brand recognition and the best fighters to secure their position in the market. New companies will have a long way to go before they can really grab mainstream attention.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No doubt but when a new brand starts up and Elite XC gets a network TV Deal in the same day it isn't a good day for Dana.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Maybe a bit, but it takes a lot more than big pockets to have a successful and recognizable brand. The UFC's marketing and Dana's persistent hocking of MMA as a sport is the reason the UFC's so successful. The Fertittas lost $50 million dollars in the first year and a bit, and they would have likely shut production down if it wasn't for Dana ramming the organization down everyone's throats. Dana won't be too concerned with competition appearing, they may have big pockets but the UFC has that, brand recognition and the best fighters to secure their position in the market. New companies will have a long way to go before they can really grab mainstream attention.




Damn, that is an excellent post and I totally agree. Besides, I think for a company to be sucessful they need some healthy competition.

I hate to use this analogy but remember when WWE bought out WCW? I think that when that happend, due to the lack of competition the WWE went downhill. I think if these new organizations weren't popping up that the UFC would've experienced a smilar problem.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

why is this bad news for Dana? This is great news for Dana and the UFC, its great everytime another big backer starts an MMA company it means all the talent that is not signed with the UFC will get spread so thin that it will prevent anybody from ever becoming legitimate competition.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

UFC, DREAM and EliteXC are the only three MMA companies that are going to matter in the next few years at least.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would say that Strikeforce matters. And if Randy Couture's contract ever expires than M-1 and HDNET could have a shot in a couple years but for now beside Strikeforce I agree 100%.

However the more big money guys who join MMA the more money that Dana will have to pay his fighters. So I'm sure he isn't happy about Golden Boy creating an org.


----------

